

Ask HN: device for Android development - dhbradshaw

So suppose I don't want a cell phone but that I want an Android to develop on.  What should I get?  Any experiences?<p>(Qualification:  For my specific application, the device needs a camera, but it would be interesting to know what to get without that constraint as well.)
======
younata
well, the nexus one is still being sold online as a dev phone.

You can get it for about $500 or so.

If you want a dev phone, but cheaper, the dev phones 1 and 2 are still
available online.

------
pathik
The Nexus One is your best option.

